# 2005.5 Jetta - Aux/MP3 input?



## prouds60man (Dec 12, 2005)

Have a 2005.5 Jetta, and it does NOT have an aux input, but it does have a 6cd indash cd changer and an Aux button on the radio interface, but no actual input.
I want an input, nothing fancy, just some way to use an aux cable to plug in my ipod thru the headphone jack on the ipod - without all the cost and hassle of the ipod adapter.
Any idea? Can best buy or a car place do something like this? VW says they cannot do anything, at least my local vw says they cannot.
Thanks a lot.


----------

